# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pārdodu dažādus konstruktorus

## ivog

Sveiki,

Šajā topikā pamazām likšu pārdošanai sažādus remontējamus aparātus vai to daļas, pārsvarā būs veci pastiprinātāji, stereo resīveri, tuneri.
*Cenas varat droši piedāvāt savas.*

2. Sony PS-22 plašu atskaņotājs. Automāts, vizuāli OK. Nav vāka, headshell, galviņas un atsvara. Slēdzas iekšā, ātrumi regulējas, automātika ne līdz galam strādā - 15 EUR


3. Denon pastiprinātājs ar izravētu gala pakāpi - 15 EUR
Bildes te:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1027540...eat=directlink

----------


## ivog

6. CD atskaņotājs Sony CDP-X229ES vizuāli labā stāvoklī, iespējams, ka ir atrodama arī pults. Ieliekot disku viss notiek, bet vienā brīdī disks pēkšņi tiek iegriezts pretējā virzienā. 30 EUR.

----------


## ivog

7. Kenwood DPF-2030 CD atskaņotājs, kaut kur vajadzēja būt arī pultij. Pats nemāk iegriezt disku, jāpiepalīdz ar roku. Citādi strādājošs - 10 EUR



 5209

9. Nestrādājošs DVD atskaņotājs bez tīkla vada. Atdošu tāpat, bet drīkst iedot pretī 1 EUR  ::

----------


## marisviens

Sveiki! :: 

Te Māris no Pāvilostas! :: 
Mani interesē vecs un ļoti labs skaņuplašu atskaņotājs ar iekšēju pastiprinātāju un koka tumbām, un vēlams ar koka apdari, vajadzīgs praktiskai lietošanai. Iedomājos to līdzīgu attēlā redzamajam.
Ja kādam tāds ir pārdošanai vai ziniet kur tādu nopirkt, būšu priecīgs par aparātu vai informāciju ::

----------


## tornislv

Māri, šie te aparāti ir baisie mēsli. Es tev varu uzdāvināt RRR 1EPU-101, paņem trafu, divas LMkas un uztaisi kasti pats. XXI gadsimtā vinilu ar pjezo galvu un korunda adatu vairs nebrūķē...

----------


## ivog

Māri, visu saprotu, bet kāpēc vajadzēja manu tirgus topiku piespamot? Varēji tak atsevišķu tēmu izveidot.
P.S. Uldim taisnība par atskaņotājiem. Ja kas, man ir viens WEGA vinilgaldiņš, kurš darbojas, tik vajadzīga jauna adata (vai galva, ja neizdodas atrast adatu tai, kas ir virsū) un eņģes jāsaremontē. Paķer klāt to Liese Elektronik pastūzi, uztaisi viņam galu uz LM-kas un būs Tev laime.

----------


## Powerons

Tev kaut, kas nesabojāts, nesačakarēts vai neizvarots arī ir?

  Tev topika nosaukums nepareizs, vajadzēja: pārdodu izvarotas iekārtas

----------


## ivog

> Tev kaut, kas nesabojāts, nesačakarēts vai neizvarots arī ir?
> 
>   Tev topika nosaukums nepareizs, vajadzēja: pārdodu izvarotas iekārtas


 Ir, protams, arī neizvarotas un labā kārtībā savestas lietas. Aktuālais piedāvājums redzams te:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1027540...49/HiFiForSale

Ja pa tēmu - šis kā saprotu ir entuziastu forums, tādēļ arī tirgoju pa mazām naudiņām lietas, kas varētu būt noderīgas kādam projektam vai rezerves daļām.

----------


## Powerons

Žēl ka bilšu kaudzē nav neviens stacionārais kasešnieks

----------


## tornislv

Man ir - SONY TC-K808ES, mint stāvoklis, melns, jauni ruļļi, 299 EUR.

----------


## ivog

Sory, neesmu ielicis. Bet pārdošanā ir Nakamichi BX-300 labā kārtībā ar nomainītiem jauniem ruļļiem un siksnām. 230 EUR.
Ja kaut ko lētāku vajag, tad ir 2 gab. Sansui D-90, bet pašam būs jāmaina gumijas.
Vēl jābūt vienam Onkyo kasešniekam - lielam, smukam, ar lieliem indikatoriem.

----------


## ivog

Resīvers Pioneer SX-700L. Pastiprinātāja daļa strādājoša, tunerim kaut kas nav kārtībā ar noskaņošanos. 25 EUR.

----------


## ivog

Tuneris, sony ST-S110. Displejs tumšs, barošanas spriegumi ir. Tālāk neesmu skatījies. 4 EUR.


Vēl viens tuneris - Universum T4006. Arī displejs tumšs. Līdzi manuālis, kurā ir pat shēma. 3 EUR

----------


## ivog

Up........

----------


## mikucis21

Sveiki.No tiem pedejiem tuneriem kads vel ir pieejams? Sony vai Universum

----------


## mikucis21

Sveiki.Vai vel ir kads pieejams no tiem diviem pedejiem tuneriem?

----------


## ivog

Abi divi ir pieejami.

----------


## jonis89

Vai vēl ir kāds potenciāli paceļams pastiprinātājs vai resīvers?

----------


## ivog

No te atrādītajiem lielākā daļa ir paceļami. Bez tiem, kas jau pieminēti ir vēl. Pasaki konkrētāk kas tieši interesē (past. vai resis, vintāža vai jaunāks, mells vai sudraba, cena ko esi gatavs maksāt utt.), tad skatīšos ko varu piedāvāt. Ir protams arī kārtībā savesti aparāti, ja interesē, iedošu linku uz bildēm, aprakstiem. Vislabāk raksti uz igrinber at džīmeil dot kom

----------


## ivog

Papildinājums - Yamaha R-50 stereo resīvers, vizuāli labā stāvoklī, tehniski - jaudas pakāpei (STK mikrene) kirdiks - 15 EUR

----------


## Dovjatinsh

cik prasīs remonts?

----------


## Ints

Ja tā ir STK-4873,tad "Salvatā", € 7,83.

----------


## ivog

Izdēsu pārdotās lietas, palicis tas, kas vēl ir.

----------


## Radionavigators

> Žēl ka bilšu kaudzē nav neviens stacionārais kasešnieks


 
Ir Lieks Hitachi D-W200

----------

